# Anybody have an uglier workbench than mine?



## bubbs (Sep 17, 2012)

I made this workbench in 1979, only one I've ever had. As you can see, I don't baby it. The frame is fir, the top is oak, the drawer fronts are cherry and walnut and it weighs about 6-billion pounds. Let's see some other hard-working workbenches!

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w415/lzloon/20129-21Workbench5_zps9d41461f.jpg

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w415/lzloon/20129-21Workbench6_zps98967faf.jpg

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w415/lzloon/20129-21Workbench8_zps43ce74d5.jpg


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW, that thing is ugly. LOL It just has character and shows that it has served you well. I would post a picture of mine, if I could actually see it. I have too much stuff (from past projects) sitting on it right now. THANKS! Now I will feel bad all day for having a cluttered workbench!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That's not bad at all! I love oak tops on workbenches, and yours is holding up exceptionally well!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

AND….........The trash box WINNNNNNNNS!
Man, that's one tacky trash box. The prize is in the mail. I'm sendin' some trash. 
Bill


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"... Anybody have an uglier workbench than mine?...*

Nope. Mine's purdy.

*;-)*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The base of mine is an old trestle type table I picked up from the curb. Someone had thrown it out for garbage. The top is particle board I also aquirted second hand. I had a lot of it, so I don't worry about keeping it clean or about beating the hell out of it. When a layer gets worn out or so covered in paint and finish that it rubs off onto my current projects, I just throw on and screw down another layer.

Actually, I have no desire to have a pretty bench. I like mine because I can abuse it as I need to without worries. The worst that can happen is it breaks down and I have to hunt down another table sitting on someone's curb.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing ugly I see so far just experienced and seasoned!


----------



## bobmcc81 (Jun 26, 2012)

Man those are all awesome! Love the character and "I remember the project that made that gouge" moments.


----------

